# This thing is getting out of hand



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Around 12 inches around


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Dino,

Some Sea Anenomes can get really big. I got rid of mine for that reason.

AquaAddict


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

PS. I would llike to see pics of your discus tank - even in progress. Sounds really interesting.

AquaAddict


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

my signature is old i grew some out a while ago and dont have that tank running for the summer but my 230 will be a drip system also. i will do a tank journal on it in a few weeks


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

No worries , she will split very soon , sometimes a big water change speeds up the process.


----------

